
Skype integration for Slack now available for preview - dewiz
http://blogs.skype.com/2016/01/14/skype-integration-for-slack-now-available-for-preview/
======
detaro
So the most comfortable way of using Skype is now through a third-party
integration into a somewhat competing product?

------
julbaxter
Good, but still waiting for ChromeOS integration.

